
Mind vs. Brain: Confessions of a Defector (2014) [video] - espeed
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Px0livk6m8
======
justifier
[https://youtu.be/6Px0livk6m8?t=245](https://youtu.be/6Px0livk6m8?t=245)

i found this to be articulated perfectly..

the notion that our current abilities in regard to interacting with complex
networks: ~monte carlo; is analogous with copernicus's abilities to interact
with planetary trajectory without calculus

i only have a tangential familiarity with scale free, but as i understand it
scale free is more of the same in regard to interactions with networks

but i do agree that wholly understanding network trajectories will have a
significant effect on our understanding of cognition, neuroscience, ai, and
some yet undiscussed consequence

[https://youtu.be/6Px0livk6m8?t=4551](https://youtu.be/6Px0livk6m8?t=4551)

von nuemann anectdote and quote..

as remembered:

    
    
        however, if the brain uses any sort of mathematics,
        the language of that mathematics must certainly be 
        different from that which we explicitly
        and consciously refer to by that name today
    

from the book(o):

    
    
        However, the above remarks about reliability and 
        logical and arithmetical depth prove that whatever 
        the system is, it cannot fail to differ considerably 
        from what we consciously and explicitly consider 
        as mathematics.
    

.

it took me some time and effort to find the lecturer's name: David Dalrymple;
so i'll link it here(i)

(o) [http://www.amazon.com/The-Computer-Brain-Silliman-
Memorial/d...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Computer-Brain-Silliman-
Memorial/dp/0300084730)

(i)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Dalrymple_(computer_scie...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Dalrymple_\(computer_scientist\))

------
p1esk
Didn't he abandon the whole idea of playing with neuroscience, dropped out
again, and went on to work at Twitter?

